# Dogs in Pubs



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

This is a bit of fun, and if you're on Twitter you can follow them for regular updates or send them a pic of your 'poo in a pub 

Guess who's been added recently http://dogsinpubs.com/cockapub/

The captions they make up are good too 

Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I love this! And I love Ruby's naughty face


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> I love this! And I love Ruby's naughty face


Oh no, that's her GOOD face 

(it's probably her 'what am I doing in ANOTHER pub Dad?' face)

Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooo, I'd love to see her naughty face then! 

What about this? Just sent it in!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> Ooo, I'd love to see her naughty face then!
> 
> What about this? Just sent it in!


That is a good one, I remember it, I suspect it'll get on the site (and Twitter)

Right back at you (when Ruby was small too and her first lead walk):










Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

AGGGGGGG, Ruby's so small and sweet! 

Right - our mission over the weekend Ian? To get the best possible Cockapoo in pub picture!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turi said:


> AGGGGGGG, Ruby's so small and sweet!
> 
> Right - our mission over the weekend Ian? To get the best possible Cockapoo in pub picture!


...you do know what you're taking on here? My Dad trained me well in the art of 'just nipping down the pub, love!'

Probably won't get the chance, now, but you're on Turi!

Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

RubyCockapoo said:


> ...you do know what you're taking on here? My Dad trained me well in the art of 'just nipping down the pub, love!'
> 
> Probably won't get the chance, now, but you're on Turi!
> 
> Ian


Just got a text from my boyfriend Marcus - we're taking Saffi to the pub tonight. We're starting early!


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Turi, it's on!

Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

The Plough, East Sheen x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Boozy Cockapoos .. great fun .. you need your dogs to help you home after one too many


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well, Turi - we did try out osme pubs, 3 on one day even, but the pictures are pants - just this one is valid I feel

happy to declare you the Winner!


(the man right behind Pepper is Alan 'Howling Laud' Hope, leader of The Official Monster Raving Looney Party and you will have seen him on stage with George galloway at the recent Bradford West by-election - he got 111 votes - he's a Town councillor and pub regular)

Ian


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Ian,

Love the picture of Pepper... and hasn't she grown!

We made it to just one pub over the weekend in the end... and met two Cockapoos in one! 

Here is our little Saffi with my sister's hubby:


----------

